# What % of commission does nba agent make?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Give me a commission range if you are not sure.

Arn Tellem would make 21 million a year if the commission is 10%.

http://hoopshype.com/agents/arn_tellem.htm


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

thats crazy. here I thought they were hovering around the upper hundred K's. An agent making millions off of one client is way too much. especially when some dudes are just gifted with certain talent and skills. 10% seems high


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have always wondered this as well. Think of how much these guys make if they even only take 5% while having multiple clients? It's crazy


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm a baseball agent, and the SPC calls for 3.5 to 5 percent.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

It wouldn't make much sense for the large salaried guys to pay more than 3% or so, but I could see paying higher % if your contract had a bigger potential range.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

A couple of guys just hire lawyers and pay them a one time fee to negotiate the deal and get them whatever they want in the contract. All of these guys have a market value which is reasonably well known and there's not much reason to give an agent a cut in a lot of circumstances. There really isn't much to negotiate in a rookie deal or a max contract at any rate.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

10% is ridic. high! Why would a multimillion dollar superstar give an agent 10%? LOL


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NBA agent can make 3% on NBA contracts, it's in the bylaws, because conceivably an agent could represent the top 10 players in the league making a combined 150-200 million and collect 20 million of that? No way the NBA or NBAPA would allow that. However, when it comes to endorsements, the agents usually take in 10-15 percent. 

Arn and Nancy Tellem are absolutely loaded. Nancy was an entertainment exec for years, but I'd say their wealth is in the 400 million range for sure by now.


----------

